# Good deal at Wal Mart?



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Found a 24 inch blacklight bulb with fixture for $10.46 at Wal Mart tonight. I might not be the best bargain hunter in the world, but that seems like a pretty good price to me... Who knew? (probably everybody but me)


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

your wal mart still has them-mine discontinue them last year--bought the last 4 bulbs at 3.00 a piece


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

y I was looking for them last week , couldnt find any... now i know why thanks pyro..
all they have now is the 24 in tube and thats 11 something now...
night owl ..does it have on the package who makes those?
wondering where else to get them cheap


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Menards used to have them for ~$10, but mine stopped carrying them. Now they only carry the florescent bulb.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

I got my 18 incher at Goodwill for $2.And it WORKS.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Rookiespooker,great deal!!
I guess, seeing as last I looked my walmart had the, not sure of the price, I had better go there and see about picking one up. Before they are gone.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

What dept are they in?
Ours doesn't have any blacklight of any kind in the lighting section.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Black lights*

I don't know if this is going on elsewhere, but I was in a local ACE hardware yesterday and they had 18" blacklights w/ fixture on clearance for $5! And they had a ton of them! I plan on buying all of them when I get paid tomorrow!


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

I'd never seen any blacklights in Wal-Mart either, so I was a little surprised... pleasantly, that is. It was on a seperate aisle away from the other bulbs, for some reason. The brand name is LightsOfAmerica. 

So here's the skinny on the new deal I found today. Buycostumes.com has those Lighting FX boxes on clearance for $14.99, and if you put in the code SPRING25 you get another 25% off. I got three for $38 and change, and that included shipping! Look for them in the Halloween "Blowout Clearance".


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

Night Owl said:


> ISo here's the skinny on the new deal I found today. Buycostumes.com has those Lighting FX boxes on clearance for $14.99


It looks like you can still pick 'em up cheap at Spilsbury too. I got two from there and they're great.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

good news, our walmart has the blacklights and receptacles back in stock ...


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

While your at Walmart shopping for blacklights, check out the sewing department clearance section. I found a Versa Tool for $13.00. Reg. price was $39.99. It's a woodburner with many detachable tips and is also designed to solder, be used for papercraft, stencil cutting, pattern transfer,leather crafting, and stamping. Comes with starage case and dividers, 11 interchangable tips, solder with resin core, and an instruction technique ideas. What caught my eye when buying it is it has a hot knife cutter included. They also had recplaceable tips on clearance as well for $2.00.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Good to know... thanks Black Cat!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That sounds interesting BC next time i am up there will have to check it out


----------

